# Yet another pit bull shot by a police officer...



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Deputy fatally shoots pit bull attacking animal control officer | abc7.com

This happened last Tuesday. 

"LA MIRADA, Calif. (KABC) -- An officer from the Los Angeles County Department of Animal Care and Control is recovering after being attacked by a pit bull.

The attack happened on the 13500 block of Ramsey Ave in La Mirada Saturday.

DACC's animal control officer Mireya Martinez responded to a call of a deadly attack between a pit bull and a Chihuahua.

When Martinez tried to contain the pit bull, she was attacked.

Authorities say the Los Angeles County Sheriff's deputy fatally shot the dog in order to save Martinez's life.

The DACC reminds the public to report stray dogs or animals roaming the streets. You can contact the Department of Animal Care and Control 24/7 at (562) 940-6898 ."


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Off-Duty Police Officer Fatally Shoots Pit Bull CBS Chicago

"An off-duty police officer shot and killed a pit bull in Chicago’s Logan Square neighborhood yesterday.

The dog had had attacked a German shepherd near the intersection of Milwaukee and Armitage Avenues.

The officer first tried to pull the pit bull off the other dog.

When that failed, he sprayed the animal with mace.

When that failed, he used his gun.

The German shepherd is expected to recover.

It’s not known if the pit bull’s owner was at the scene."


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Idaho Falls Police Officer Shoots Pit Bull | citydesk

In Idaho Falls, a police officer reportedly shot and wounded a dog for the second time, after the pit bull ran toward him in an aggressive manner.

According to the Idaho Falls Post-Register, the animal wounded by officer Malin Reynolds was later euthanized. In January, Reynolds shot and killed a pit bull when two dogs charged him and another officer.

Police spokeswoman Joelyn Hansen reportedly told the Post-Register that Reynolds shot the dog shortly before noon Oct. 30, while investigating reports of a homeless couple camping near the Snake River.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Salem Police: Officer shoots pit bull, wounds man | Local & Regional | KATU.com - Portland News, Sports, Traffic Weather and Breaking News - Portland, Oregon

SALEM, Ore. (AP) — Salem Police say one of its officers shot and killed a pit bull as it attacked him Saturday, and a man who apparently tried to intervene was shot in the foot.

Lt. Dave Okada says Darren Buchholz and Travis Brossard were interviewing people in a home Saturday afternoon when they were attacked by the dog.

Okada says Buchholz tried to push the dog away but shot the animal when it continued to attack. The Statesman Journal reports that as the officer was firing, 38-year-old Steven Deleon jumped in the middle and was shot in the foot. He was taken to Salem Hospital.

The officers were placed on administrative leave while the shooting is being investigated, a standard procedure.

The Oregon State Police is investigating.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Off Duty Officer Shoots Pit Bull In Pasadena After Attack | Eye On Annapolis

On October 7, 2012 at approximately 10:50 a.m., officers from the Eastern District responded to the area of Vena Lane and Notley Road in Pasadena for a reported aggressive animal.

Officers arrived on scene and learned an off-duty officer with the Maryland Transportation Authority Police Department shot and killed a pit bull that was attacking him.

Preliminary investigation shows the pit bull had escaped from a residence on Vena Lane. The dog appeared aggressive, growling and approaching residents in the neighborhood. A resident of the neighborhood asked the off-duty officer for assistance. The officer was attempting to guide the dog back to its residence when it charged and attacked the officer’s leg. The officer drew and discharged his issued departmental weapon striking the dog. The dog ran then collapsed a few yards away. The off-duty officer received minor injuries to his leg as a result of a bite.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Lubbock police officer shoots pit bull in parking lot of United Supermarket | Lubbock Online | Lubbock Avalanche-Journal

A pit bull was shot and killed by a Lubbock police officer responding to a complaint Saturday night at United Supermarket on Marsha Sharp Freeway.

Director of Communications for United Supermarkets Eddie Owens said two dogs wandered into the United Supermarket at 5001 Marsha Sharp and the security officer at the store escorted the dogs outside.

Once outside, Owens said, the dogs began to fight.

“They started fighting and he tried to break them up but to no avail,” Owens said, “so the security officer informed the manager who called the police.”

According to Owens, the police officer arrived and tried to break up the fight.

“Apparently it was a vicious fight,” Owens said. “They were at each others faces and throats.”

Lt. Joshua Crouch with the Lubbock Police Department said one of the pit bulls charged at the officer on scene when the dog was shot. He declined to identify the officer.

According to Crouch, Animal Control was called to remove both dogs.

Owens said none of United’s guests or employees were injured.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

All of these happened within the last 3 months. Perhaps these articles will help you to understand why police officers defend themselves instead of macing.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Lubbock police officer shoots pit bull in parking lot of United Supermarket | Lubbock Online | Lubbock Avalanche-Journal

D.C. officer shoots pit bull charging at child, police say
By Peter Hermann
A District police officer shot and wounded a pit bull Thursday morning as the animal charged at a child in Anacostia, a department spokesman said.

Officer Araz Alali said police were called to the 1900 block of 17th St., SE, near Minnesota Avenue and Good Hope Road, about 7:30 a.m. for a report of a loose dog running yard to yard.

“One of the officers sees the pit bull charging at a child and to protect the juvenile, the officer discharged her service weapon,” Alali said.

The spokesman said the dog was alive at last report at 8:10 a.m. and was being treated by animal control officers. Alali said that neither the child nor the officers were harmed.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

OKC Grandmother Killed By Pit Bull, Police Officer Shoots Dog - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

A woman is mauled and killed by a pit bull. According to police, 60-year-old Nellie Davis was found by her granddaughter Wednesday night around 11:30 p.m.
Oklahoma City Police officers responded to a possible domestic call at the Highland Apartments located in the 12700 block of North Penn where they soon discovered what happened. Police say the granddaughter had returned home and found her grandmother had been killed by one of their two large pit bull dogs.

Police say officers attempted to contain the vicious animal in a large plastic animal crate, where it was housed prior to the attack. The dog had broken the crate lock and attacked Davis. An officer was forced to shoot the dog when it continued to attack and all attempts to contain it had failed.

Homicide detectives are investigating the victim's death while patrol supervisors investigate the shooting of the dog.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Greenville Police Officer Shoots and Kills Pit Bull | 88.9 KETR

GREENVILLE - The incident occurred Saturday evening after officers responded to a report of a vicious dog in the 3000 block of Wellington Street.

A caller advised two pit bull dogs entered her property and killed her Australian Shepherd. She said the two dogs later returned and began to disturb the remains of the deceased dog. Upon arrival, officers were unable to dissuade the pit bulls from the dead Australian Shepherd.

“One officer fired one round from a 12-gauge shotgun striking the dog nearest him. The other pit bull dog fled when the shot was fired,” the statement read.

The owner of the pit bulls was contacted and issued a citation. The person took custody of both the deceased dog and the one that ran away was later located.

The city says the Animal Control Division will conduct a follow-up investigation.

It was not clear if the dogs had been allowed to roam free or got loose. City ordinance prohibits “any person owning or harboring a dog to permit such animal to run at large (See Sec. 4.03.003 -- Dogs running at large)."


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

I dont know what your trying to prove here. If your going through the academy or studying to be a police officer or whatever, being attacked by a dog is the least of your worries. Secondly, if your looking for kudos and a pat on the back for a good job after a hard day of work as a LEO I suggest you look for a different career. Every move you make, decision you make, arrest you make, arrest you didn't make will be judged and criticized. :smirk:


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

if i was attacked by a dog id shoot it too. or person..


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I am providing reading material for people to make their own decisions. 

If you had been here for two years and read the ton of pro-pitbull and anti-cop threads, you would understand.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah....not really sure what your point is 
I have never seen a post by anyone who has condemned the shooting of dogs by police in *all* situations only situations where it has "appeared" that there may have been another solution.
I would have thought it is a case by case discussion not a "look what I found....police have been attacked by dogs before so therefor are entitled to shoot every dog they come across" type discussion but anyway.....sigh....


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

First of all. Pit-bulls are most often shot because they are the kind of dog that is most often stray or abandoned. Secondly, you'll hear all about anti-cop stuff your entire career...you can't convince anyone over the internet to change their view on police. When you become one you need to change the minds of the people you interact with on the street. Words mean nothing actions means everything.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd like to say that despite the fact I see many cop's "point" when they have shot...that last shooting was completely unjustified. Had I been the ACO on scene I'd have been furious if one of the guys had shot the dog once it was already on the catch pole.
A dog on a catch pole _can't_ bite. Unless you're using it improperly. 
They call it a "rabies pole", as well, because it's that effective. 
Just no reason to shoot and I lost faith in those guys at that moment.

I also wonder if it had anything to do with Denver's ban (last I heard anyway they were banned) on pit bulls.


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

sparra said:


> Yeah....not really sure what your point is
> I have never seen a post by anyone who has condemned the shooting of dogs by police in *all* situations only situations where it has "appeared" that there may have been another solution.
> I would have thought it is a case by case discussion not a "look what I found....police have been attacked by dogs before so therefor are entitled to shoot every dog they come across" type discussion but anyway.....sigh....


yeah..mm....YEAH :wild:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Cop Shoots Restrained Dog In The Head - YouTube
NY Police Officer Shoots Dog Defending Unconscious Owner - YouTube
Caught on Camera: Cop Shoots Dog - YouTube
Owner questions police shooting of dog - YouTube
Police Brutality: Cop Shoots, Kills Unarmed Man & His Dog - YouTube
TEXAS POLICE OFFICER KILLS DOG AT WRONG HOUSE - YouTube
Family Dog Killed By Police Officer - Dog shot in the back after turning away - YouTube
Billie Jo & Fred Whitley (Dog Shot By Greenfield Police Officer) - YouTube
Officer Guns Down Family Pet Golden Retriever - YouTube

Here are just a few videos for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Had I been the ACO on scene I'd have been furious if one of the guys had shot the dog once it was already on the catch pole.


I think the first shot was justified (im not sure the officer believed that the dog handler actually was successful getting the catch pole on or had control of it) but 5 shots or however many it was....go back to the range man


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Just because we are German Shepherd enthusiasts, we are not necessarily people who think police officers are always right. I find it surprising that more men are afraid of my dogs (GSDs) than women. It seems like most of the LEOs that have shot dogs are men. It seems like a lot of women are animal control officers and they rarely shoot dogs. I don't know why this is. It just seems to be. Is there an account of a woman cop killing a dog? Is it possible that some cops are quicker to shoot dogs than they should be? Probably. 

I think that part of dog-ownership is keeping our dogs safe. And that means safe from cops too. If the cops come over your fence and shoot your dog -- like in one of the fairly recent threads, That is on the cops unless they are actively going after someone in that dwelling. But if your dog is unrestrained and goes after a cop, well that is pretty much on the owner of the dog. 

I was walking Babsy off lead one night when an LEO came running toward us. As she was in heel position, I took her collar. He pulled up and then changed direction and ran on. Later he apologized for frightening my dog. Babs was fine. I was the one scared my dog might charge at a man running toward us in the dark. She doesn't give a hoot whether a guy is a cop or not even if she is a GSD, LOL!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*This is not the purpose of this forum. Do not start another thread of this type. *

*Thank you,*

*ADMIN Lisa*


----------

